# Yes, they play rough!



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

At just 9 weeks I found a broken tooth on the floor while "luckily" cleaning after an accident. That's right, penny broke a baby canine. We thought we'd let it ride and look daily for infection. So upon examination Saturday I realized not only is it turning grey but she had an upper incisor broken and was missing ALL bottom incisors. Remember they don't lose those for at least 3 more weeks. Skip to vet today. Also a cut on her gum. Thankfully vet said no real issues unless the "missing" aka worn down teeth don't fall out like normal. Or of course if she gets an infection. But why did all of these dental issues happen to our baby? Vet: "it's obvious she likes to play rough. That cut in her gum is from playing too rough too."

I thought I was managing the rough housing. Great job "mom".


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep, they play rough,and when they want to they can really put those teeth to the test.
Sounds as if she'll be fine though.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh no! I hope the little one recovers soon. 
I have to say, when I first brought my youngest V. Pacsirta home, my oldest V. Sophie was really rough with her, too. She would literally body-slam full speed into her every time I took them out in the yard to play. Even though Pacsirta was a bit older - 13 weeks - she was still a tiny pup. I have to say, either it was the puppy clumsiness or the awkward puppy movements but Pacsirta never got hurt. At first I thought I wouldn't intervene much, but after one pretty huge body-slam Pacsirta went flying... and I said no more! I wouldn't scold Sophie, just divert their attention to a different play with sticks and balls  
How are they getting along so far?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

They're getting along splendidly for the most part. As far the other parts, getting better everyday. 

I also did not want to intervene much but Dozer thinks its fun to pin Penny down with his mouth around her neck. So I implemented his shock collar to tell him "too much" or separate them for a sit until they "settle". I guess like a kiddie time out. Then they get right back to it. Problem is even though she looks like she's fighting for her life while pinned, as soon as she's on her feet she goes right back for him. Not even scared in the least. So I imagine they're working things out just fine.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

That's great!  Mine like to pin each other down, too. When Pacsirta play-growls, she sounds like a werewolf - so mean! But they take turns and Sophie can be so loud at times! People would look at them and think they're killing each other. But nope! Just like you said, as soon as they're back on their feet, they go at it again!  So much fun! LOVE to have two!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I like it when they growl... mine doesn't do because it grew up with humans :-[ 

Suliko, looks like little Patcsirta is no pushover... videos would be nice


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*datacan*, I don't have videos of them both going at it at home...where the most growl-play occurs, but here are my videos of them on Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/BellaSuliko/videos. There is one where Pacsirta barks and growls at her bowl... silly girl. Most videos are taken with my phone, and, when watching, the quality needs to be set on 720p HD for a more clear view. Will try and get some of their wrestling soon  

*SteelCityDozer*, do you have any videos of them both playing? Would love to see!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I wish I had videos of mine playing. I will have to take some and post. The photo in my profile picture is of them playing rough (below).

I just went to pull a few others off my husband's facebook page and they appear to have disappeared? I'm wondering if facebook mistook them for animal violence and removed them - I will have to ask my husband. If so, that's proof they play rough!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Maybe this will come through bigger?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Flynn - I love that pic. It perfectly capture what we refer to as "gator face". 

I'll get updated vids tonight. They are hilarious. Here's a pic though.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

One more of Flynn's "gator face" (I will now call it this thanks SteelCityDozer) but this time the little one is on top! She's only about 4.5 months in these pics.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgBX1LggTV8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Hopefully works. Quick shot of the wonderful sounds.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Aw, I love it!
Sounds quite a bit like my house too.


----------



## Jazzdog (Dec 22, 2011)

We're trying to wait until Cooper is close to 2 years old before getting another V, but you guys are making it kinda hard ;D How bout knocking off all the cute video's, please.


----------

